# I was in a accident yesterday will I get deactivated from apps?



## Disneygirl85 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I’m so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.

sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disneygirl85 said:


> Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I'm so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


You shouldn't be driving a damaged car
Very well could get deactivated...
You probably won't get permanently 
booted unless you have a bad record though


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Disneygirl85 said:


> Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I'm so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


You are upset because you got a ticket, or you are upset because you failed to obey the law and be courteous and instead caused a traffic accident?

If you car is damaged, you should not be driving it. If you are, that shows lack of understanding and regard for safety on your part.

Maybe now is a good time to think deeply about driving a vehicle...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If you aren’t going through Ubers insurance they won’t know until their annual background check, get you car fixed first, passengers are a handful and having a damaged car doing stuff will make your experience that much more distracted and worse


----------



## Disneygirl85 (Apr 14, 2019)

I only deliver food so no people. I definitely won't be working in it until I get it fixed. i might borrow a car until then though. and i was obeying laws. weather was bad. 

thank you very much for the nice replies, everyone. i apriciate it


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Disneygirl85 said:


> I only deliver food so no people. I definitely won't be working in it until I get it fixed. i might borrow a car until then though. and i was obeying laws. weather was bad.
> 
> thank you very much for the nice replies, everyone. i apriciate it


If your only doing food I wouldn't worry too much about it, as long as the food gets to the customer they don't care if your car is on fire


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> You are upset because you got a ticket, or you are upset because you failed to obey the law and be courteous and instead caused a traffic accident?
> 
> If you car is damaged, you should not be driving it. If you are, that shows lack of understanding and regard for safety on your part.
> 
> Maybe now is a good time to think deeply about driving a vehicle...


Your Condescending tone and cynicism in your post is completely unnecessary and shows you clearly didn't read the post thorough enough.The OP expressed that she enjoys delivery, she owned her mistake, so you acting like you're some superior proves absolutely nothing.

Everybody on this forum (Yup, that includes you) has made driving mistakes, regardless if it's resulted in an accident, citation or none of the above, you learn from your mistakes and move forward to better your situation.

Next time, try to be a bit more constructive and take the time to read the sincerity Expressed by the OP in said post with legitimate feedback that's more supportive, rather then being pessimistic. You yourself might learn something.

************************
OP, If you can borrow a car, that would probably be the best situation, until you can have your car fixed or remedied in some form. I know DoorDash isn't particular about what car you drive, but with Uber, you can get reported, but it seems like that would be unlikely from the customer.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Disneygirl85 said:


> Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I'm so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


You won't get deactivated, but your insurance may cancel you for not disclosing your car being used for Ridesharing.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You won't get deactivated, but your insurance may cancel you for not disclosing your car being used for Ridesharing.


Not necessarily. That's only _if_ it's disclosed in the police report, (that's if the insurance company actually reads the police report) and/or when the OP makes a statement to the insurance company, she would have to specifically state she was using the vehicle for delivery. The OP could have easily just told the police that she was driving from 'Point A-to Point B', and not mention delivery at all.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Make sure you submit a lost wages claim to your insurance company while your car is inoperable.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disneygirl85 said:


> Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I'm so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


Florida or Caifornia?

Where you _ONLINE_? With ANY of the apps? Uber, lyft, doordash ect,

In the state of Florida, what matters isn't if you were on a ping, had a passenger/food in your car, what matters is if you were _logged in_to the apps.

Your insurance company is legally allowed to inquire with uber/lyft if you were online, if you were online they will dump your claim and push it onto uber's/lyfts insurance. Which means by the time the dust settles you'll be out 2,500 to fix your car. This isn't automatic either, it's something a claims adjuster can do when they spot a pic on your car.

The person you ran into can start the ball rolling as well, they might decide to inquire with uber/lyft to see if you were logged in or not because their attorney sees dollar signs in their eyes drooling over that big payout from the million dollar policy uber carries.

No one (except you) has anything to lose from inquiring with uber about your log in status and everything to gain.

If you were _logged in_ the gig is up and it's a waiting game until the pieces fall where they land. Also uber/lyft share deactivation info with each other now.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Disneygirl85 said:


> Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I'm so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


You love doing Uber 
&#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> Your Condescending tone and cynicism in your post is completely unnecessary and shows you clearly didn't read the post thorough enough.The OP expressed that she enjoys delivery, she owned her mistake, so you acting like you're some superior proves absolutely nothing.


Ah, hurt some feelings did I? SORRY, but the reality is we are all sick and tired of people not following the law and causing accidents.

My first sentence was a question, as NO it is not clear that she owned up to not following the law. And as of yet, she has not responded with an answer. She goes on later to say she was obeying all laws, yet she received a ticket. Does that exactly sound like owning up to a mistake?

My second sentence was based upon her first post about the probability that she is still driving the car even though "The front driver side is all messed up." To continue driving a vehicle in that state shows a serious lack of judgement and acceptances of responsibility for safety of all. Driving a vehicle that is damaged like that who knows what can suddenly happen, putting others at risk of injury or death. Yeah I know people don't what to consider others, but that is what we have a responsibility to do. Her later post left no clear indication that she has NOT stopped driving the vehicle. ONLY that she is CONSIDERING renting a vehicle.

My third sentence is one that a majority of the population won't acknowledge or accept: Some people just should not be driving a vehicle! AND further is there is a question about whether or not a person should even be driving a vehicle, then HELL NO no way should that person be doing working INVOLVING driving a vehicle!

A SAD BUT TRUE FACT! There are way way way too many people driving that do not have an attitude of driving responsibly KNOWING that just the act of driving a vehicle is putting others at risk of serious injury or death.



Mota-Driven said:


> Not necessarily. That's only _if_ it's disclosed in the police report, (that's if the insurance company actually reads the police report) and/or when the OP makes a statement to the insurance company, she would have to specifically state she was using the vehicle for delivery. The OP could have easily just told the police that she was driving from 'Point A-to Point B', and not mention delivery at all.


Ah yes, the old "it didn't happen" defense. PROBLEM IS, that is ILLEGAL and IMMORAL and shows a clear lack of respect for others.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh, that's going to put a little dent in the profit/loss statement. Minimum wage job, nothing more but sometimes less.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Disneygirl85 said:


> The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.


You now have a perfect car for food delivery. Keep driving.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disneygirl85 said:


> Hi I was in a accident yesterday cops came and everything. I also got a failed to yield ticket. I'm so upset. I also may not work until I get my car fixed. The front driver side is all messed up. I can still drive it though but the car yells at me because my hood is technically open.
> 
> sorry for the ramble. I just love doing this job and do t want to lose it.


Which platform? DD, GH, or UE.? How old is the car?



TobyD said:


> Make sure you submit a lost wages claim to your insurance company while your car is inoperable.


Really bad idea unless you have a RS endorsement or commercial insurance which most doing food deliveries don't have. If you tell your personal insurance company you use your car for commercial purposes you'll get immediately dropped.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Which platform? DD, GH, or UE.? How old is the car?
> 
> 
> Really bad idea unless you have a RS endorsement or commercial insurance which most doing food deliveries don't have. If you tell your personal insurance company you use your car for commercial purposes you'll get immediately dropped.


True, but you'd have to be a moron to do this without the extra insurance.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Slow down, kids.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You won't get deactivated, but your insurance may cancel you for not disclosing your car being used for Ridesharing.


This is the Delivery forum.



BigJohn said:


> Ah, hurt some feelings did I? SORRY, but the reality is we are all sick and tired of people not following the law and causing accidents.
> 
> My first sentence was a question, as NO it is not clear that she owned up to not following the law. And as of yet, she has not responded with an answer. She goes on later to say she was obeying all laws, yet she received a ticket. Does that exactly sound like owning up to a mistake?
> 
> ...


All the OP did was ask a simple question of will they be deactivated because of an at fault accident and this has to turn into a self righteous debate of right and wrong and legal vs illegal. This is truly sad. Do you scroll the forums looking for vulnerable comments you can respond to and offer your valuable contributions of kicking someone when they are already down? Too much free time on your hands.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This is the Delivery forum.
> 
> 
> All the OP did was ask a simple question of will they be deactivated because of an at fault accident...


No, the OP included a bunch of other information and that is what I was responding to.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ubercadabra said:


> You love doing Uber
> &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


Love doing DD is totally different from the Uber and/or Lyft.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Disneygirl85 said:


> I only deliver food so no people. I definitely won't be working in it until I get it fixed. i might borrow a car until then though. and i was obeying laws. weather was bad.
> 
> thank you very much for the nice replies, everyone. i apriciate it


I got hit last year and it was the fault of the driver and I was not deactivated... As long as it is food and not Pax I can not see why Uber or any other platform will deactivate you but had it been with a Pax while doing Uber or Lyft then yeah you would lose your job...


----------

